
How the quantum search algorithm works - p1esk
https://quantum.country/search/
======
formalsystem
I organized a quantum computing seminar back in school and two resources I
thought were excellent

* [https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~vazirani/f16quantum.html](https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~vazirani/f16quantum.html)

* [https://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Computing-since-Democritus-Aa...](https://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Computing-since-Democritus-Aaronson/dp/0521199565/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=quantum+computing&qid=1555525833&s=gateway&sr=8-4)

This reference also looks solid and I'm looking forward to reading it in more
depth.

------
norrius
> When I first heard about the quantum search algorithm I thought it
> [O(sqrt(N)) run time] sounded impossible. I just couldn’t imagine any way it
> could be true.

It's curious to hear this from Nielsen himself. Personally, learning about
Grover's algorithm was when I realised why "if you're not surprised by quantum
mechanics, you cannot have understood a thing" (attributed to Bohr, I think).

~~~
known
What is a quantum computer?
[https://outline.com/9SVe9h](https://outline.com/9SVe9h)

------
siegecraft
For me, the usage of spaced repetition ("a medium which makes memory a
choice") built into the essay was more interesting than the content itself.
Now we just need a standard for embedding these sorts of question and answer
in documents so you can use the spaced repetition software of your choice (or
just publish an anki deck for it).

~~~
andymatuschak
Very glad you're enjoying that! While we've explored some of the possibilities
in this space in the essays here, it does feel early to standardize: lots
we're still excited to explore in purpose-built contexts first. :)

~~~
nestorD
I have read "quantum computing for the very curious" and I found it
impressive, its a great article and a great way to teach. For your records,
here are the few downsides I found :

\- Some questions seem to be of little relevance (I am not interested in
memorizing an Einstein quote for life but I have no way of signaling it).

\- The order of the questions is deterministic within a session (I always get
some related questions on after the other).

\- I received no email notification when "How the quantum search algorithm
works" went out.

~~~
andymatuschak
This is helpful feedback; thank you!

------
anreekoh
I have no background in quantum anything at all, just cs & some undergrad
math, and I found this article and the one preceding it extremely accessible.

------
perfect_wave
I've been working through the preceding article to this today and have found
it extremely well written and very accessible for someone with an
undergraduate CS/Math degree.

I also, coincidentally, have just started talking with a local company working
on quantum computing. Things lined up nicely!

------
mike_ivanov
This is the best QC intro I've seen so far, even without the space repetition
thing. There are some rough edges, but still -- the authors clearly know how
to teach.

~~~
scottlocklin
Too bad there are no quantum computers. Who knew Hesse's "Glass Bead Game"
would be the most important book I read in physics grad school?

~~~
p1esk
I read Hesse in high school, liked Steppenwolf, but found Glass Bead Game
quite boring (probably didn't get it, don't remember much about it). Why is it
important to you?

~~~
scottlocklin
Because physics has turned into an impotent glass bead game, devoid of
experimental result or insight. "quantum information theory" being the latest
steaming pile of garbage to replace noodle theory as the favored ego boosting
nonsense to appeal to theoretical game players who don't understand how matter
works.

